# dodo juice



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

i am thinking about buying some dodo juice wax is this better then auto glym and which one will i need for a black tt it seems quiet expensive is it worth it anyone got a sample i can try before i buy


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mate ive never used it, But i was thinking the same, ive just ordered a sanple size from cleanyourcar, 
Here is the link,http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/cat_75.html


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

You can get samples from Dodo, and I would suggest unless you already have a polish/cleanser you get some Dodo Lime Prime to apply before the wax. I am not a huge fan of colour charged waxes and would recommend Banana Amour is you want a Hard Wax or Rainforest Rub if you want a Soft Wax. If you really want to push the boat out then get Supernatural.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Its good stuff..

Just did half my car in Dodo Supernatural and half in Zymol Titanium..

Both give great results, with the Zymol giving a clearer finish..

Get a tub of Dodo Straight 8 and try them all, each pot should give about 5 - 10 layers on a medium sized car, so good value..


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm addicted.

Have a few in my collection:










Also added Light Fantastic to my collection since.

DoDo Juice can give excellent results such as this reflection shot:










Best one for Black cars will be DoDo Juice Purple Haze, seen in my picture is also Pete's 53 wax which gives a very greasy / wet look on dark cars.

Another favourite of mine is Poor Boys - Black Hole glaze, apply this before a wax for best results, great for hiding fine scratches from washing until you get time to machine polish them out.


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

so what do i need is it lime prime first then purple haze or just go for the supernatural or lime prime then the supernatural can some one recommend this to me as a little confused at the mo


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I would buy..

DoDo Juice Lime Prime (light)
DoDo Juice Purple Haze

Clean your car as normal, then clay, quick wash / rinse then apply Lime Prime, followed by Purple Haze, if you can keep it under cover for 24hrs they recommend you apply a second layer of Purple Haze (wax) after 24hrs.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

See if have blue velvet for my black car?


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Purple Haze - Soft wax for dark coloured cars
Blue Velvet - Hard wax for dark coloured cars

Soft waxes are easier to apply, but less durable.

I often apply Hard Candy (hard wax for all colours) then top that up with Purple Haze for added depth / shine.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes you would use Lime Prime before any wax.


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

does it matter which lime prime the normal or the light whats the best result


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Lime Prime is more abrasive than Lime Prime light, LP will remove more swirls or paint defects.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan_TT said:


> Lime Prime is more abrasive than Lime Prime light, LP will remove more swirls or paint defects.


Lime Prime light has no abrasives in it, so good after polishing..

Lime Prime has abrasives in it, so will correct paint slightly, but only slightly..

Not all LSPs are happy going over lime prime as it is very oily, so best to use dodo wax on top..


----------

